# Help needed with laws about dogs PLEASE :(



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

I am hoping someone can help me either a police person or someone with knowledge on the subject     

My mum has a dog that has never hurt anyone never attacked any other animal or anything, anyway the other day on a small holding near my mums house this lady has some chickens, last wed night 5 of them and a cockeral were killed, she has blamed my mums dog even tho she has no proof apart from her cousin said she had seen a dog in a red coller n harness attack them(montey was indoors n doesnt have a harness), she said at first that the chickens were on the public park not her small holding, anyway after them being very rude to my mum following her when she takes her dog out and taking photos off her and the dog     my mum felt so threatened she actually passed out on the field, this lady left my mum on the floor too    

Anyway getting to the point sorry long winded, this lady is saying she is gonna prosecute my mum and the dog, can she  as she has no proof that the dog did it, my mums friend was at her house at the time the attack took place and has said the dog was at home, She has got a mate that is a police man and he is trying to sort it out but he seems to be batting for her side   he is the local village bobby, they are asking for mediation and basically saying if my mums says no then they will go ahead and prosecute.

My mums says she doesnt mind going but why should she when so far all this woman seems to want to do it blame my mum n her dog.

I have read up on animal law and as far as i can see if the chickens were on public land she doesnt have a leg to stand on but she is now saying that they were in her coop      which sounds like a crock of sh*t if u ask me.

Anyway i am wondering if anyone can help me out with laws n help really, as my mum is a mess and scared to even take Montey out.

They are changing there minds to suit the law but surly this is wrong.

Any help would be fab.

Cheers
lol
Lou


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Lou
What a horrid thing to happen, I would have thought that without any independent proof then they would have no grounds for prosecution or threat to destroy the dog. Ask them to provide evidence that it was your dog that caused the problem.
Hope this gets sorted out, it must be very distressing for you all - hug for your mum  


Rach
x


----------



## PoPs. (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Lou I'm a Vet Nurse but I'm just as confused by the situation as you are.

My gut feeling would be that if your dog was in the home with you and you have a witness............and the fact that this lady does not have proof that it was your dog or any other dog then I can't see what she is harping on about 

If I were you I would prob contact the RSPCA and have a chat with one of the inspectors as they would have a better idea as they are the ones who I presume would be doing the prosecuting. This lady is in no doubt upset and just looking for someone to blame and it unfortunate that your mum is in the fireing line. 

Have they got the bodies of the chickens? or have you seen them if not I would be sus! It could have been a fox attack more than likely as dogs generally are not out and about without owners.

Hope this helps, contact the RSPCA and have a chat

PoPs


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Lou,

My dad has said that your mum should speak to someone about the harassment that your mum is suffering. We live in the countryside and my dad said that it does sound like a fox attack (although we can't be 100% sure) When a fox goes into a hen house, it panics and kills everything in site, where as a dog will usually only kill one and take it. Also, a dog will make a lot of noise. 

If the chickens were on common land - not hers, then she won't have a leg to stand on.

Good luck and I hope your mums gets it sorted soon.

Tina xx


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya

I would have said that this woman's claims are very suspicious as well.  Why would you say they were on public land if they weren't - changing the story afterwards sounds like she is covering her back.

I also agree that it sounds like a fox attack, if the chickens were out at night then she was asking for trouble, a fox will kill lots of chickens at once as they enjoy the kill rather than eating them.

Definitely get in touch with the RSPCA though as they should be able to give you some good advice, also another option may be to speak to the Dog Warden for your area who should also be able to give some advice.  The Dog Warden can also confirm, if necessary, that he/she has had no reports made about the dog wandering at night etc and that it has never been picked up as a wanderer.  This may at least be useful to build a picture of your Mum being a responsible dog owner who keeps their dog under control and doesn't let it wander without her in attendance.

If she is following your Mum then definitely get in touch with the Police regarding this.  Even if your Mum doesn't press charges the Police will at least have a record of what has happened if the following etc gets worse or if the whole situation escalates.

Personally I don't think she has a leg to stand on but that doesn't stop the situation from being very stressful for your Mum.  If the worst does come to the worst I think the only thing that will happen is that the dog will have a criminal record as it were so if anything further happens then there is a record - very worrying but it is highly unlikely that he would have to be put down or something terrible like that - I found this out from the Police when a dog bit me when I went to a house - nothing came to this as they said it was really hard to prove - I only knocked on the door!!

Good Luck

RLH


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodness me this woman sounds awful your poor mum.
I really dont think she would have a leg to stand on as she has no hard evidence that it was your mum's dog who killed the chickens, you cant just go around prosecuting people just because you 'think' they have done something
and as for this woman following your mum taking photographs well thats just wrong, and im pretty sure your mum could speak to the police to get this stopped, i think this woman is going to to find this whole issue coming back and biting her on the backside!
make sure you mum keeps a record of all the dates and times this woman follows her, and if she engages in any conversations, make sure she writes it all down, because if this woman keeps on changing her story at least your mum has something to show.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

This is a bad time of year for foxes going after chickens and whatever else they can find as they have young litters. Our neighbours always lose animals around now unless they have them properly locked up at night so foxes sound a more likely culprit than a stray dog.

I think the taking photo's of your mum and following her is definitely harassment, and leaving her after she collapsed is a disgusting thing to do. The police aren't allowed to take photo's of people without getting proper authorisations so I can't imagine they would be too happy about a private citizen conducting "surveillance". I think whoever suggested your mum make a complaint about this is right as it will put the problem on record.

I really hope your mum is able to sort it out soon. 

Cathie x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Lou  I hope that the advice here helps both you and your Mum, 
sorry I am a hopless friend atm, I am however thinking about you and praying this gets resolved 
without you and your mum suffering anymore   

~Dizzi~


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hiya
Thanks for the lovley replies i have read them out to my mum and she would to thank u all very much.

This lady is still saying it is Montey     she has stopped following my mum well we think she has   They have asked my mum and sister to go to mediation on wed but my sister is saying NO as this implies that maybe Montey did do it and we know he didnt, i am going down again Tuesday and am gonna ring the dog warden and the RSPCA and see if they can help us. My mum is really upset by it and Montey knows something is wrong as normally he is alllowed to sit outside in the garden through the day but right now he is being chained up to make sure that he doesnt get out and sit out front he loves to sit there but my mum just darnt let him with this bleeding woman watching all the time.  
Thanks again everyone will let u know what happens if anything one thing that might happen i might just happen to put her bl**dy windows through    

thanks again
lol
Lou


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hope your mum and Montey manage to get things sorted hun, what an awful woman    

If you need a hand throwing a big brick        Or even an alibi    

Don't tell anybody though  

x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi Lou 

Hope it gets sorted soon hun. I think i agree with your sister, I wouldn't go to mediation at all....Montey had nothing to do with it and this woman has no right to fling accusations at your mum.

Maybe try the Dogs Trust too......they might be able to advise you.

Lots of luck....really hope you get it sorted soon 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

Arggggh the stoopid [email protected]!! I'd give her a good hiding! She sounds like a complete idiot!

Not helpful I know but I lose my temper when presented with morons like your mums neighbour!

I wouldn't go to mediation either

xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi

The Mediation is now called Restorative Justice and the Government are pushing Police to use it to resolve neighbour disputes which will be why this Community Beat Manager will be wanting them to attend.  It works really well, where both parties acknowledge they have a part to play in the dispute (I was involved in an RJ Conference after Teddy was attacked) but it won't work if one party (your mum) deny being part of it.  Furthermore, attending the RJ Conference is almost like admitting Montey was there as your sister says?!  

How's it going forward now Lou?

Axxxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well it seems to have died down abit, afiter some suggestions on here  thanks we rang the RSPCA and the local dog warden who were appauled at the behaviour of the woman, anyway the dog warden gave us so much help(he knows Montey which was fab and said himself that no way would Montey have done it) Anyway he advised my sister to go to the meeting armed with all the info on LAWS etc and it helped her no end, thankgod. The cheeky beeeatch lady said that *SHE* thought my mum should rehome Montey as she couldnt cope with him    and that even tho she NOW KNOWS it wasnt Montey she still doesnt think my mum should have him, she even said that maybe my sister should have so my mum could visit      where does she get off  saying what she thinks, the police even said that she was out of order.

They now know that it wasnt Montey 100% as he was at my sisters for the weekend whilst my mum has her kitchen fitted and 3 more chickens got killed and a sheep got bit  So UPYOURS you rancid witch.

Anyway just thought i would let all know and thank you again.
lol
Lou


----------



## RLH33 (Apr 25, 2008)

Hiya Lou

Thank God that got sorted out - some people eh  !

RLH


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

I am glad this has sorted Lou.

Now leave it a few months and then go for revenge . . . 

T xx


----------



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Lou,

I'm so glad that things have been sorted out. I hope that the nasty  leaves your mum alone now. Tell your mum to keep a diary of any more harassment that she gets from that  and report her! Hopefully now that your mums dog has been proved Innocent, she will leave your mum alone.

Tina xx


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Lou
Fab news - this woman (rancid witch     ) was obviously a mental case and looking for someone to have a rant at! 
Hope your mum is ok and not too upset still over it all.

Rach
x


----------

